

Nokia N1 Android tablet released - brunnsbe
http://n1.nokia.com/

======
ZeroGravitas
Seems to be two submission of the same url:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8623131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8623131)

Didn't think that was possible.

~~~
diminish
the current one has a "/" at the end. So they aren't the same url. (I checked
using FF inspector, otherwise hard to notice)

------
jessaustin
Maybe people in more fortunate locales are seeing something different, but
based on this page I wouldn't say that the table has been "released". This is
just a "coming sometime" site, and I can enter my email at the bottom to be
the "first" to know about something. (I assume that emails entered here are
sold to spammers. If I actually did find out about availability, say 24 hrs in
advance, this might be worth it, but is there any indication that will be the
case?)

------
Aissen
And with the USB3 Type C connector. AFAIK it's the first major device maker to
make the move.

~~~
gerbal
USB 2.0 TypeC

------
buro9
It's nice to see tech specs mention the audio chipset and codec package. In
this case the Wolfson WM8958E.

I've tended to avoid audio on phones and tablets, preferring dedicated devices
with better chipsets. I'd love to see mobile devices start competing on audio
quality (as opposed to loudness of crappy speakers).

------
nl
Atom CPU. Is this the first mainstream Android Intel device to ship?

Does anyone know if it comes with the Play store?

~~~
handelaar
There are literally millions of Atom Android tablets out there already,
including all the last generation of Galaxy Tabs from Samsung.

------
steele
I really appreciate this design's Finnish

------
timmillwood
Nice Drupal site.

